# Freezing mullet



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Is it better to cut the mullet into chunks before you freeze it or does it matter.I will stilll brine it but it would make it easier if it were already cut.Does it work .


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

If You Ask Me,, It Seems To Get Softer Quicker And Get Freezer Burn Faster,,, I Think It Would Be Better Just To Freeze The Whole Fish Guts And All


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

*freezing bait*

Anyone used a food saver to freeze bait. I know that it will keep food four times longer than normal use maybe it will keep bait longer also?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ro-h2o said:


> Anyone used a food saver to freeze bait. I know that it will keep food four times longer than normal use maybe it will keep bait longer also?


Agreed- which is why I often see frozen bait at the tackle shops vacuum packed


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

ro-h2o said:


> Anyone used a food saver to freeze bait. I know that it will keep food four times longer than normal use maybe it will keep bait longer also?



I do and it keep the bait fresher if you vacum seal yiour bait.

I always freeze my bait whole salted down first then either vacum sealed or put in some sort of plastic bag zip lock or what ever.


----------



## drumz24 (Apr 30, 2005)

I freeze and thaw mullet about 3 times a week and it is just in a Ziplock bag. They hold up perfectly fine every time I use them. And still catch fish!


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*ok*

So i didnt do the right thing when i froze the 8 bags the other night.i cut them into chunks with soda and salt.


----------

